# 4 Questions about naturapet to raw feeder.



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So I get this feeling that you believe you are an expert on dog food. So let me ask you these questions??

1. How many pet stores do you visit each week to ask about dog food and how it is going with naturapet products ??? My guess, ZERO!!!

2. How many off leash dog parks do you visit each week ?? My guess, very few if any. When and if you do, how many people do you talk to about naturapet products?? My guess is again, ZERO.

3. How other message boards or forums do you visit each week to ask or see how peoples dogs are doing on naturapet products. My guess, Zero, because it has been talked about in length on the main page here.

4. How much time do you spend researching dog food weekly on the internet or other means (not on raw feeding)? My guess is again, Zero..

Now MY answer to each question is....

1. At least 3 pet stores every week, some times more. Most of the time the manger and owners know what I am about to ask. Because they know what I do...
2. Almost every day(weather permitting and what dogs are in the park). I visit an off leash park sometimes twice a day. And I ask many people about what they feed and how they like there dog food. I have even taken in clip boards to take surveys, it's amazing how many people come up to me after I ask one person and they find out what I am up to.
3. I visit a lot of message boards, 3-4 daily....
4. I try to read a new article every other day. It always doesn't happen but that has been my goal.

I guess I don't get what makes you such a know it all about dog food kibble and what is going on. And for you to say you know I am 100% wrong, is ridiculous. Ridiculous, because I spend 100 times more time doing research than you well ever do. :amen:I have the time because I am a retire vet.:usa2:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Who was that directed at?:tape:


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Not all raw feeders feel they are "superior" to kibble feeders. Sometimes, I guess you need to get things off your chest, though.. (in regards to your post..)

I feed raw and kibble.. not together, but I feel like I'm very well educated when it comes to canine nutrition. I've spent YEARS and hundreds (maybe thousands?) of hours doing research on what is the "best" food to feed my dogs. Raw has not always been practical for me to feed, so I have fed a high quality kibble whenever I'm not feeding raw or canned. 

What is so wrong with raw, though? I think it's a great diet for those that choose to feed it.

To answer your question, I'm fully aware of what is going on with Natura, they were bought out by Proctor & Gamble last year. I knew of it the day it happened, it was plastered all over the internet, how could you NOT know about it? But then again, I don't feed strictly raw, anyway.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I too, am aware of what is going on with Natura. I fed Innova to my std. poodle for 4 months before switching to raw. You're right, I don't read up nearly as much on kibble now that I feed raw. But, *trust me*, I did for about 6 months. That is how I came upon this forum, actually! :smile: I do still read an occasional article on kibble, because I find it interesting. I know exactly what kibbles would be on my list if I were to feed kibble again and that list is continually evolving. I visit a local pet boutique that sells high end kibbles and pre-made raw products about once a week even though I don't buy those products. I buy treats there and it is so close I like to walk my dog there and say hi to the owner. 

You seem to be trying to make a point about natura pet products. I don't have anything against the company. But I do know my poodle had consistent diarrhea on Innova. This food looked great on paper but didn't agree with her body.

Off leash dog parks? Well, the closest one is about 35 minutes away but I do go about once to twice a month. Apparently a dog park is being built down the street from my house. I will be a regular visitor if/when that happens!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I forgot to address the question about the dog park. I did frequently attend the dog park here, it is about 15-20 minutes away from my house and it was featured in Dog Fancy magazine as being one of the top 10 dog parks in the United States.. it's about 7 acres, and has a large pond that my dogs like to swim in. Unfortunately it is the winter time here right now, and the park is only open seasonally, and is closed until spring. But, I work at a doggy daycare, so my dogs frequently go to work with me (all but one - he has spinal problems and cannot play rough with other dogs). I don't really understand what you feed your dog has to do with attending the dog park, though? Most everyone I have ever talked to at the dog park feed their dog utter crap, grocery store brand dog food. I try my best to educate them, but some people just don't care.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll address the dog park question, Don't like em, and don't use them, too many unreliable people and dogs!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My dog goes to an offleash park daily, and is fed raw. I know plenty about kibble and canine nutrition in general, I find it interesting. I don't talk to people about Natura products, because I don't endorse them, although if people are interested I do talk about feeding raw.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> So I get this feeling that you believe you are an expert on dog food. So let me ask you these questions??
> 
> 1. How many pet stores do you visit each week to ask about dog food and how it is going with naturapet products ??? My guess, ZERO!!!


Interesting...just because we don't feed kibble doesn't mean we don't go to pet stores. I personally hit them up about once a week. I go to all the specialty/holistic ones in my area routinely, and once in a blue moon Petco and Petsmart. Heck, I even stop by the pet section in Target and Walmart whenever I am there. Do I purchase anything? No. Do I continue to browse products and peruse ingredient lists even though I don't feed kibble? Of course! Half of the 'holistic' pet stores in our area dropped all Natura products after the P&G announcement. I decided to switch to Orijen when that happened, but another reason was because it gave my puppy soft poo. 



> 2. How many off leash dog parks do you visit each week ?? My guess, very few if any. When and if you do, how many people do you talk to about naturapet products?? My guess is again, ZERO.


Weather permitting, I usually take my dog 2-3 times a week. I don't know how long this will continue...with this whole rabies vaccination and county licensing issue I stated in another thread. Primarily it was because I wanted my dog to socialize with other dogs and have a place to run around and exert his energy...I don't have a yard. I don't talk to people at the dog park about Natura, simply because the issue doesn't really come up. Once in awhile when diet comes up, people state what they feed, and that's that. I'm not there to make enemies. I would love for every dog owner in the world to feed their dogs raw, or at least some high quality kibble. But the fact of the matter is, that will never be the case. And just because someone feeds their dog Science Diet or Ol' Roy...or Alpo, doesn't mean they don't love their dog. 



> 3. How other message boards or forums do you visit each week to ask or see how peoples dogs are doing on naturapet products. My guess, Zero, because it has been talked about in length on the main page here.


I go to other dog forums, but the simple fact is...I just don't have the time to go and keep up with how everyone is doing on Natura products. I have my own dog and my own life to worry about. Even before P&G officially took over, people were already saying how their dogs started to have reactions to it. I'd imagine it's still the same. Some people notice no change, others swear something has been altered. That's the way it has been for almost a year now, and the answer is...there is no clear answer!



> 4. How much time do you spend researching dog food weekly on the internet or other means (not on raw feeding)? My guess is again, Zero..


You forgot how most of us got to be raw feeders...we did RESEARCH. I think most of us here fed kibble at one point in our (and our dogs) lifetime. I researched practically every kibble out there for 6 months when I got my puppy. I had collected ingredient lists, pros and cons lists, spreadsheets, reviews, ratings...tirelessly analyzing everything before I finally made the big leap to feed raw. A lot of us still visit the kibble section of this forum, if anything just to keep up to date on kibble issues. 

And as for my personal stance on Natura, I still think they make excellent kibble. My dog didn't do well on it and my number one recommendation would be Champion, but my second choice is still Natura despite my dislike for the whole P&G situation.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what the direction you want this thread to go in...or what your point is, but I will happily answer your questions! 




GermanSheperdlover said:


> So I get this feeling that you believe you are an expert on dog food. So let me ask you these questions??


I'm in NO way an expert on processed diets...haven't been interested in kibble in 2.5 years, the concept seems foreign to me now.



> 1. How many pet stores do you visit each week to ask about dog food and how it is going with naturapet products ??? My guess, ZERO!!!


BINGO! I don't visit dog stores to discuss nutrition at all...there's no point because the natural diets they sell are not ideal in my opinion because they add inappropriate ingredients and charge WAY too much for it. 

The only reason I visit pet stores is to socialize the girls and get treats/toys/poo bags (which I actually found out that baby poo bags are cheaper and HIGHER quality!!!).



> 2. How many off leash dog parks do you visit each week ?? My guess, very few if any. When and if you do, how many people do you talk to about naturapet products?? My guess is again, ZERO.


We visit two parks with regularity, at least 3 times a week currently and more in the summertime. I don't go to dog parks to chit chat with people...thats not the point. I go to dog parks to socialize and exercise my dogs. I sure hope you don't spend the entirety of your visit to dog parks talking with people....if you do, I believe that you should pay more attention to your dogs...because after all that is the reason you go to them right?

I don't talk about any dog food product out there, unless someone asks me what I feed my dogs or what I think they should feed your dogs...which of course ends up being a raw discussion :wink:



> 3. How other message boards or forums do you visit each week to ask or see how peoples dogs are doing on naturapet products. My guess, Zero, because it has been talked about in length on the main page here.


Honestly, this is really the only dog related forum I spend much time on. I just love the people and community we have here. 

I still don't understand your obsession with Natura pet products in regards to these questions....? By "main page" do you mean the main website? Because to be honest, that is a whole different WORLD compared to this forum. I have heard lots about what goes on out there... :tsk:



> 4. How much time do you spend researching dog food weekly on the internet or other means (not on raw feeding)? My guess is again, Zero..


100% correct again! I have no reason to research processed diets. And I don't actually do that much research on raw anymore either....since I've found what works wonders for not only my dogs but countless others.



> 1. At least 3 pet stores every week, some times more. Most of the time the manger and owners know what I am about to ask. Because they know what I do...
> 2. Almost every day(weather permitting and what dogs are in the park). I visit an off leash park sometimes twice a day. And I ask many people about what they feed and how they like there dog food. I have even taken in clip boards to take surveys, it's amazing how many people come up to me after I ask one person and they find out what I am up to.
> 3. I visit a lot of message boards, 3-4 daily....
> 4. I try to read a new article every other day. It always doesn't happen but that has been my goal.


This is quite the work load! Is it just to further your own knowledge? Is there some kind of article that you plan on writing or a project you are working on? If so thats great. Don't hesitate to post up your surveys here, I'm sure you'll get a great response from good people willing to help!



> I guess I don't get what makes you such a know it all about dog food kibble and what is going on. And for you to say you know I am 100% wrong, is ridiculous. Ridiculous, because I spend 100 times more time doing research than you well ever do. :amen:I have the time because I am a retire vet.:usa2:


I try not to come off as a know it all, because I certainly DON'T know it all...and I wouldn't want to know it all either! I try and give the best advice I can with the knowledge I have...but again, when it comes to kibble I really don't know anything about it anymore out of my own personal choice to NOT know about it. 

Um...I'm so confused about the demeanor of this post...I can't even remember the last time I was discussing anything with you personally. I can't even recall if I've ever told you you're 100% wrong about anything


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I know who you're aiming this thread at, but I have to say that I think all the raw feeders are really helpful. They do not act like they "know it all", but most were once commercial food feeders, too. Evo is part of my rotation, and my dog is doing fine on it. I agree with Schtuffy; Orijen is my #1 choice, but Evo takes second place for me, and I still believe it is a top notch food. I know many dogs that are still the same on it. You seem to get mad at this certain person, because this certain person sometimes replies to your threads saying you have no evidence. I'm sure some people who are worried about P&G may believe that I'm lying about Natura. I will say I am not lying, but I cannot offer valid proof that my dog is doing great; just a comment. You cannot offer valid proof either; we are not spying on you as you question dog owners at dog parks. We don't even know who you are! That's what this person meant. You think Natura cannot be trusted anymore. Some people disagree. I place a lot of trust in all of these awesome forum members, and I believe your statements about your dog doing poorly on California Natural after the P&G acqusition. However, there's a lot more for others to consider, such as other people's experiences and varying opinions on quality control, ethics, etc. I think a well informed raw feeder is just as capable at making a good point about commercial food. I think you have a point as well. There are no FDA statements, no recalls, etc., so neither side can offer valid proof, just opinions. 

Anyway, I think a more appropriate way to settle this would be through PM.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I had *no* clue this was a personal issue between GSL and another member. Please keep personal matters personal and not out on open forum.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I had *no* clue this was a personal issue between GSL and another member. Please keep personal matters personal and not out on open forum.


x2, this thread was rather unproductive.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I think many people forget that most of us raw feeders used to be kibble feeders at one point in time, and/or for a very long time at that. We may not be kibble experts but we have done more research and know way more than the average person. Most of us ended up switching to raw due to all of our findings.
I too was doing tons of research on high quality kibble just a few months ago, obsessively at that.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> So I get this feeling that you believe you are an expert on dog food. So let me ask you these questions??
> 
> 1. How many pet stores do you visit each week to ask about dog food and how it is going with naturapet products ??? My guess, ZERO!!!
> 
> ...


Not sure what that accomplished, but theres my answers..... :biggrin:


----------

